# Poetry & Literature > Mehfil >  Abb Youn Dil ko Saza Di Hum Nai

## Mr_cool

Abb Youn Dil ko Saza Di Hum Nai

Abb Youn Dil ko Saza Di Hum Nai
Us Ki Her Baat Bhoola Di Hum Nai

Aik Aik Phool Bohat Yaad Aya
Shaak-e-Gul Jab Wo Jala Di Hum Nai

Aaj Tak Jis Pay Wo Sharmatay Hain
Baat Wo Kab Ki Bhoola Di Hum Nai

Shar-e-Jahan Raakh Sai Abaad Hova
Aag Jab Dil Ki Booja Di Hum Hai

Aaj Phir Yuoon Bohat Yaad Aya Wo
Aaj Phir Us Ko Duya Di Hum Nai

Koi To Baat Hai Is Mai Faiz
Her Khooshi Jis Pay Loota Di Hum Nai

----------


## Sporadic

Very nice

Lekin judaaai hai, aur i hate judaaai

----------


## *Fatima*

coooolll

----------


## Mr_cool

thx both of u friendz...

yes dea judai bohat buri hai mager main kia karoo i m feeling ...

----------


## Aleena

nice

----------


## Mr_cool

thx aleena

----------


## Muhammad

V.V.Nice (f)

----------


## pinkyraja

cool

----------


## Mr_cool

thx all of u for relpying me.... :givefl;

----------


## TISHA

nice mr_cool

----------


## Mr_cool

thx tisha :givefl; 

is this u in yr avator... :up;

----------


## TISHA

wat u think

----------


## Mr_cool

ummmm ap is tarah ki hi hoon gi i think .... :up;

----------


## TISHA

do u like the tasveer

----------


## Mr_cool

wot u think...

----------


## TISHA

I DONO

----------


## TISHA

I DONO

----------


## Mr_cool

umm the pic in yr avator is very nice and i think u will b more .... :givefl;

----------


## TISHA

ok

----------


## TISHA

maybe its me or maybe not..................

----------


## Sporadic

Jis ki bhi hai Nice hai

----------


## Mr_cool

thorii si dia mirza lag rahi hai oor thori bipasha ..

----------


## Tanha

Hmm... Very Nice na..!!

----------


## Mr_cool

thx tanha buddy...

----------


## Qambar

wah wah

----------

